# swift upholstery



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

We have a Swift 530lp - are the original seat covers possible to buy - any experience?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

John...we've just sold on our Bessacarr E530 and there were labels on the back of each seat cushion with the details, including, the name of the maker. I _ think_ they were Elite, in which case:

http://www.eliteupholsteryanddesign.co.uk/

you could give them a ring.

If not then why not ring the Swift factory and ask

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/swift

or go onto the Swift Owners Club website where Swift ( used to ?) monitor what went up and reply.

http://www.swift-owners-club.com/

( See under Forums at the top of the page)

G


----------

